# If you were going to buy a new muzzleloader….



## jmharris23 (Sep 29, 2015)

My old muzzleloader was part of a two barrel system and I sold it so I don't have one at the moment. 

If you were in the market for one, what would you get?


----------



## RNC (Sep 29, 2015)

I would get the TC Hawken flintlock in 50cal.  :0)


----------



## frankwright (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess it depends on what you want and how much you want to spend.
For a Traditional Muzzleloader I like the Lyman trade Rifle .50 percussion.

In a modern ML and not wanting to spend a lot of money, probably a CVA Optima .50.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 29, 2015)

I should have been clearer… I want a modern one and probably something middle of the road in price.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Sep 29, 2015)

I always suggest that folks spend a little more and buy a custom gun from an individual maker. For example, Matt Avance is just over in Natchez, Mississippi (LINK: http://www.tennesseevalleymuzzleloading.com/ ) and makes very good rifles, often for under $1,000.

Anyhow, but you want a modern, cheaper gun. I have never owned or shot one of them, but my neighbor uses a .50 caliber CVA Wolf. They are only about $200 bucks and he seems to kill deer with his no problem.

Again, I always encourage folks to dig a little deeper into the muzzleloading world and try to find an affordable locally-made gun. Something made by a real craftsman with 100% USA parts and wood will last you and your descendants for many years. I don't think a cheapo modern muzzleloader can compete with that.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 29, 2015)

Without question I would buy a cva apex.  Because for a few $ you can get another barrel and now you have a rifle/shotgun.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 29, 2015)

Just picked up a CVA optima/scope combo from sportsmans guide for $260ish.  Taking it out this weekend to get it sighted in but it feels good and the scope is nice and clear.


----------



## futbolwest (Sep 29, 2015)

*Buying a new muzzleloader*

Visit CVA.com ; look under products and special offers..... They have factory blems for sale at greatly reduced prices. The guns like all CVAs are guaranteed for life and only have blemishes on the stocks. An Optima with a plain stock or thumb hole stock in black with stainless barrel is only $232, plus shipping. That is a good price.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 29, 2015)

jmharris23 said:


> I should have been clearer… I want a modern one and probably something middle of the road in price.



I've shot the muzz since "73" and switched to in-lines when Knight came on the scene.

Here's the deal....... CVA floods the market with cheap Spanish made muzzleloaders.  They're good enough for hunting.  Not good in competition.

T/C (S&W) is still building quality muzzleloaders, the Triumph and the Encore FX are great middle of the road muzzleloaders.  I prefer the Pro Hunter rifles if from T/C.

However........... If I were to buy a new in-line production muzzleloader today, it would definitely be a Knight.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 29, 2015)

I really dig my TC omega.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 29, 2015)

I would buy the cva wolf in stainless , no more than most ppl use them, the wolf is a great gun at a great price. Magnum barrel,scope ready and 209 ignition with break action for easy cleaning. Do I need to add other advantages to convince you that you can not get all these features in any other gun for that price. I own 2 black powder guns, a wolf and a Hawkins and the hawkins is a dust collector.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Check out Traditions website.  Great production ri  fles.  I prefer more traditional and have their Pennsylvania flint and their Mountain rifle in flint, both chambered in 50 cal.  But they have more modern BP that are great rifles.https://www.traditionsfirearms.com/category/Muzzleloaders


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 29, 2015)

CVA for sure. They are accurate and dependable rifles. Customer Service is top-notch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2015)

Brother Mark, you know what my answer is.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Mark, you know what my answer is.



I sure do


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 30, 2015)

Tc encore 209x50


----------



## Milkman (Sep 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Mark, you know what my answer is.



I was watching this thread waiting for that one


----------



## Milkman (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark this is off topic but it is wonderful to see that avatar picture of you and your special family.  Those children are so blessed to have you and your wife. 

But I bet y'all feel the blessing is on you.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 30, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> Check out Traditions website.  Great production ri  fles.  I prefer more traditional and have their Pennsylvania flint and their Mountain rifle in flint, both chambered in 50 cal.  But they have more modern BP that are great rifles.https://www.traditionsfirearms.com/category/Muzzleloaders



My dad has a traditions pursuit break action inline, it's a good gun.  SUPER light.  I've hunted with it a few times myself.  Still need a tool to remove the breech plug though.  That was what sold me on the CVA optima -- I can remove the breech plug with my fingers and it makes it VERY easy to run a few patches through while sighting in/shooting at the range or completely unload in the field/at the truck without having to fire it or keep a bullet puller handy.


----------



## White Horse (Sep 30, 2015)

I am completely in agreement with Mr. Nicodemus and Mr. Clifton Hicks on this.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Mark this is off topic but it is wonderful to see that avatar picture of you and your special family.  Those children are so blessed to have you and your wife.
> 
> But I bet y'all feel the blessing is on you.



No doubt Marvin! Everyday!


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 30, 2015)

I would build another flintlock and buy premium parts. Due to a shoulder injury this one needs to be lighter and shorter for hunting ground blinds. Probably a 36" "B" profile in .50 caliber. 
I can't help with the inlines as I've never shot one.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 30, 2015)

https://www.traditionsfirearms.com/category/Special-Offers-Rifle

Traditions has some on Sale


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a Knight, an Optima and a Remington 700, of the three I like the Remington 700 the best; however, that being said if I were in the market for a new ML, it would be either a used Pro Hunter or a new Pro Hunter FX.  Look at gunbroker.com and you can find some great deals on new and used ML's.  I just bought a Optima 45 cal, stainless steel barrel and camo stock, like new for $239 on there.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a CVA wolf. I put a $40 cabellas scope on it to make a package deal for less than $250 shipped to my door. It will cloverleaf 3 shots at 100yds using 240gr Hornady XTPs over 100gr of T7 pellets. Kills them dead, furthest kill is about 175yds. Works great, easy to clean, accurate.... what more could you really ask for from a hunting rifle?


----------



## muzzy17is (Oct 5, 2015)

CVA Wolf, easy to clean, accurate, and dependable!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 5, 2015)

Never owned an inline before.. got myself a CVA Optima V2 pistol.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2015)

My traditional rifles are not hard to clean either. And are just as accurate as about any of the modern rifles that use iron sights.


----------



## Stetson (Oct 6, 2015)

Buyer beware......

http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_tragedy.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/dangerous_muzzleloaders.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/unsafe_muzzleloaders.htm

http://randywakeman.com/DangerousMuzzleloadersAHistory.htm


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 8, 2015)

TC encore then you can add rifle barrels down the road.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 16, 2015)

Seems like you are getting responses for just about every manufacturer out there.

I have had a Knight Bighorn for many years and it has served me very well.  It has a high quality accurate barrel and came with a Timney Trigger.  It is a pretty simple, accurate, reliable rifle-and that's what I want in any hunting rifle.

It's been my experience that some of my buddies with muzzle loaders made by other companies ( not gonna dog any of them here) -that they either lack in accuracy or reliability-that's why I'm an advocate for Knight.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 20, 2015)

I would look for a used White Rifles Super 91, Elite 98 or their Whitetail. They are fantastic shooters and if you use their lead bullets instead of sabots you can shoot multiple time accurately and they load pretty quickly. They have been out of business a few years but are well worth it.


----------



## rance56 (Dec 20, 2015)

Cva accura v2 lr. I really like mine.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 21, 2015)

Depends again on rather you want traditional or in-line.  If its an in-line, then for a production rifle the Knight Mountaineer is as good as it gets.  Cooper is putting out a new muzzleloader, not released yet but, there's a nice rifle being built by Cooper.  If you want to go all out and have a muzzleloader capable of long range, look over the Ultimate Firearms Inc. rifle, the BP Xpress.

Dad always used to say, "If you don't have the money or time to do it right the first time, where you going to get the money or time to do it over?"

Good luck


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 21, 2015)

I just got the CVA wolf, stainless/camo with scope and gun case for $279, free shipping at Cabelas.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## getaff (Dec 22, 2015)

willie1971 said:


> I just got the CVA wolf, stainless/camo with scope and gun case for $279, free shipping at Cabelas.  Can't wait to try it out.



I may have to check that deal out. Will they ship a muzzleloader in the mail?


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 25, 2015)

I just saw 2 CVA optima V2's on gun broker new in box for 260. I'm thinking about buying one. thoughts??


----------

